# Cinematic Symphony (incomplete)



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

My first try at posting something here...

This is an overture I'm working on. As you can see, some orchestration is missing in some places. Very film-ish, nothing particularly original. Any feedback is encouraged!

Thanks for listening.

Soundcloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/celloman38%2Fcinematic-symphony-orch

Score:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxxhUs8Z7l0HSVpJbm5rNC1NY0E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

*Stop writing this junk!*

What? Are you barking mad?

This is the worst music I've ever heard. If I were you, I'd just throw in the towel.

You're pathetic. Chuck Norris writes better music than you. I'm going to have an ear ache for a whole week, thanks a lot!

Maybe you should start up finger-painting.


----------

